# AC switch ahead of plug on Hitachi slowstart router?



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I recently got a KM12VC Hitachi router kit & I like it very much...

BUT...

With it under a router table top, I have found the small switch kinda hard to find when I'm done routing and want to turn it off.

I was thinking of mounting an AC outlet box nearby, with a pig tail for extention cord, plug O/L, and a switch... Plug the router into the plug O/L and turn it ON/OFF with the wall type switch in the box instead of searching for the router switch (which would be ON all the time).

The router has the Slow-start feature which is nice... I like it...

My question:
By using this setup, would the Slow-start feature still work?

I have the feeling that it wouldn't work because I would be switching ahead of the slow-start electronics.

Does anyone know for sure?

Does anyone have a better solution?

TIA...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a switch and pigtail on my router table.. Makes turning it on/off very easy..
The soft start is primarily for using the router handheld.. Being mounted in a table, it wouldn't matter, because the router can't move/twist on startup..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I also use a swtich on all my router tables I make. 
See snapshots below
You can use a two gang type or just one for the switch and one for the out lets. (one switch will control both 110 volt outlets) in this way you have a switch for the router and a outlet for a small vac.or a light in this way your vac.will start up when the router starts up.
I just about always put it on the left side of the router table front/or the side because I'm right handed and if I run into a error making the pass my left hand is free and I can get to the switch quick and easy to power down the router.

You can also get a power switch from Rockler that comes with a guard to keep the kids from turning on the router when you are not looking, that's if you have kids running around the shop from time to time.
But most of the time I just pull the plug when the kids come into the shop, most of the switchs are bright and kids like to play with bright toys.(big red and black ones.)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/3001-new-toy-729.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3111-horz-router.html


Bj


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Works just fine on the P-C router with soft-start. I picked up a switch from sears that has the large paddle on it for stopping the router. I never have to take my hands off the workpiece. 

Craftsman Power Switch for Router Table 
Sears item #00925188000 Mfr. model #25188

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...outer+Tables+&+Attachments&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi : I have a switch on my router table, and it doesn't make any difference to the router soft start ore speed control. the switch controls power to a duplex outlet mounted in the same box. My shop vac is plugged into the other outlet. The switch turns both on and off. Woodnut65


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Bob,

Thank you for the comments, etc.

Looks like you really like the Horiz. router... you did a great job putting it together!
Someday, I may make one too... right now, I'm getting my feet wet with a vertical router table... 

Having two switches is a good idea... I don't have kids to worry about... when not in use, it's unplugged anyway.

Thank again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Your Welcome, one switch will do the job, it will contol both outlets at the same time.
But you need two boxes to hold both devices or just one dual gang box.(switch & dual outlet device)

Yes I do like the new Horz. router table it's great and true as a arrow .
I have found out that .010 " is a big deal when making anything out of wood and the Horz.Table will do that easy.

Just a note*** If you have a standard router table you can add a Horz.router setup by adding it to the back side of your router table if your have a P.C. or one of the routers that just side in or turn in to the router base.
But it would be a hard setup for a Hitachi because you would need unscrew the router from the base every time you wanted to use it for the Horz. setup.

The Horz. is a great way to made panels for doors and cabinets, it's a quick and easy way.

Bj


----------

